# Just when he was doing great...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Buggsie's gone. He was awesome! A real fighter. I got him SO skinny. His stomach was all caved in and his backbone was sticking out. His eyes were too small for his sockets, and one of his gill plates was overlapping the other so he couldn't breath very well. 

In the first few weeks I honestly though he was going to die. Didn't eat anything. Just got skinnier. Then surprised me! He was doing just fine. I got him up from a teeny little guy to a regular-sized boy.

I still don't know what happened. 

R.I.P Buggsie.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry for your lose! :-( At least he was in a good home <3 R.I.P Buggsie.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

OH NO! I hate sudden deaths ....there such a shock when they happen.

R.I.P buggsie


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

D: I'm so sorry BettaSlave. He was in an awesome home before something or another got to him, I'm sure wherever he is, he's happy. May he rest in peace


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Aw, I'm sorry BS. At least he got to live the remainder of his life in comfort. He probably wouldn't have lasted much longer if you hadn't gotten him...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I hope he's in a happier place now.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Sorry


----------

